# SM Rescue Raffle



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know I haven't been on SM much lately. Unfortunately, I've had a very busy work situation which has taken me away from my on-line fun. :angry: It's really terrible when work gets in the way of SM. :smilie_tischkante:

Anyway -- many people have been asking me about the SM Rescue Raffle which should normally be happening about now.

Because my work situation will not improve until later this year, I wanted to let everyone know that we have 2 choices. First, someone else could run the Raffle this year. I would love for someone to do this. Or we can wait until the beginning of 2016 and I could once again run the Raffle.

I know that the Rescue organizations could really use the money now, but I will not be able to devote time to this project until after the beginning of November (at the earliest). And that means that the Rescue Raffle would run into the holiday season and possibly not be as success as normal. That's why I'm proposing the beginning of 2016 if I run the Raffle.

So please let me know what you want to do. If anyone would like to run the Raffle this year, I would be happy to work with them to transition this.

Love everyone here and don't want to leave the rescues hanging as it is such a worthy cause.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lynn,

I sent you a PM about this!

Kim


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Life gets so busy sometimes....I know I won't be participating in anything any time soon...with the wedding in 3 weeks and then having to empty the man cave/garage so the house can be lifted in October. My cup runneth over in stuff to do......


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody? I wish I was able to do it, but I think it's beyond my ability...I'm afraid I would make a mess of it!

How sad would it be if we couldn't do this for rescue this year?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The raffle is always a fun and exciting time on SM, I thought it might bring a lot of members back to the forum. 

I was also thinking that, probably, this time I would only make $ donations to the rescue not raffle prizes. I sort of have my hands full....full of a wiggling ball of fluff.

It might not be as successful, but it would be easier to manage with just one big prize, along the lines of the cash prize at nationals. Any thoughts on that anybody? It would make a big dent in the rescues coffers if we didn't keep up this year.

BTW, it took ten minutes to write this, as somebody keeps distracting me.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the prizes make it more fun, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to throw some monetary ones in there...and I WANT to make another rag quilt!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

lydiatug said:


> I think the prizes make it more fun, but it certainly wouldn't hurt to throw some monetary ones in there...and I WANT to make another rag quilt!


I agree that the prizes make it more fun and encourage participation. I'm only suggesting limiting the prizes as an alternative to not doing a rescue raffle at all. Lynn spends a enormous amount of energy posting the prizes and then picking and posting the winners. Not many have the organizational skill to do that.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I mentioned to Lynn I could do a part of it at least. She does have unique organiztional skills. In addition, Lynn goes beyond and above each year in contributing financially and in terms of auction items. 

I certainly understand that some prefer doggie items as prizes- they are great. I think it would be boring if everyone did gift cards, but I do think a few are nice in an auction. I would be doing them again this year. Lydia won of the cards last year, as I recall.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If we go into Jan. of 2016 I think it would not be a good time as the holiday season takes a lot out of the pocket book, and people are starting to look at taxes already almost. I vote to go now, even if it is smaller & whatever it looks like should be kept as easy as possible w. help for whoever leads the charge.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> The raffle is always a fun and exciting time on SM, I thought it might bring a lot of members back to the forum.
> 
> I was also thinking that, probably, this time I would only make $ donations to the rescue not raffle prizes. I sort of have my hands full....full of a wiggling ball of fluff.
> 
> ...


I expressed my thoughts on the prizes several times in the past. That it should be one or two big prizes. 

I also shared in the past that many members (who confided in me personally) felt pressured to donate more than once. I understand that. Except for a recent post that I wrote recently on SM (and, now I regret that) I prefer to donate anonymously. That can be difficult to do during the raffles ... because if one doesn't openly share they made donations ... and, donate gifts for prizes ... then it can appear as though they don't care. 

The raffles for rescue, in my opinion ... should not be made to feel as though it is a competition. 

So, this year, as always, I will be donating to rescue. Especially AMAR. But, I want to donate and work with local charities in my area, too. 

I have said many times that I wish SM members who left would speak up instead of letting one or two people do it ... but, they won't.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I feel badly that people were made to feel they needed to contribute more openly. I take responsibility for that because I brought more of a PBS fundraiser atmosphere to the raffle. I would never want anyone to feel that they were not contributing or feel they were being forced to contribute more than could or in a way other than could.

I was once on a girl scout council - actually 2nd VP for the district. One of the board members was an AME preacher. When we were beginning our fund drive, he used his persuasion on the board and we did raise among ourselves a lot of money that night. I know how much pressure there was to contribute and contribute big. I really do not want to wish that on anyone.

It would be great if we could figure out a way to have the fundraiser and raffle and keep it fun (the first three letters in fundraiser). I do think the rescues have benefited from the raffles financially in ways they might not have otherwise. It needs to be done in a way that everyone's contribution (financial/donation/time/organization) to helping dogs in need is equally acknowledged and valued.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> I feel badly that people were made to feel they needed to contribute more openly. I take responsibility for that because I brought more of a PBS fundraiser atmosphere to the raffle. I would never want anyone to feel that they were not contributing or feel they were being forced to contribute more than could or in a way other than could.
> 
> I was once on a girl scout council - actually 2nd VP for the district. One of the board members was an AME preacher. When we were beginning our fund drive, he used his persuasion on the board and we did raise among ourselves a lot of money that night. I know how much pressure there was to contribute and contribute big. I really do not want to wish that on anyone.
> 
> ...


Walter, you are a very kind, generous, and caring human being. So is Lynn. And, so are many SM members.

Just because I expressed how I and others might feel ... does not mean the raffle cannot be a success for many others on SM. There are members who love the way the raffles have been ... and, the same for Secret Santa.

As for pressure tactics ... I do hate when charities do that. I can tell you first hand, that years ago when Felix was in placed in charge of getting employees to donate to the United Giver's Fund ... the White House and that administration, put terrible pressure on those offices to contribute. That turned me off. I think charitable donations should be just that ... something done from the heart.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been guilty too of not being able to be on here like i have been in the past. Work does get in the way! Wish I could help out but I don't think I could take on something that big. Still hoping I can pull off the Halloween video.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I also said that I would try to work on at least part of it. I don't think I could manage the whole thing since I always wonder how Lynn keeps it organized but the rescues desperately need the funds. We get more and more senior dogs and dogs with serious injuries or illnesses and the bills can barely be met by the donations that come in so the Rescue Raffle is really important. I love that people can pick the pet charity they want as well. And I always think it's fun to have the prizes to liven up things as well as gift cars. Lynn mentioned on FB that she might be able to do it in October which would work so much better than January. Would like to help if I could so we will see I guess. :aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am open to whenever it is decided. I also think that October would be better than January. People are playing catch up from the holidays. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I expressed my thoughts on the prizes several times in the past. That it should be one or two big prizes.
> 
> I also shared in the past that many members (who confided in me personally) felt pressured to donate more than once. I understand that. Except for a recent post that I wrote recently on SM (and, now I regret that) I prefer to donate anonymously. That can be difficult to do during the raffles ... because if one doesn't openly share they made donations ... and, donate gifts for prizes ... then it can appear as though they don't care.
> 
> ...


Marie, I am sorry some people "felt pressured to donate" but I do not fully understand it. I have been here a while & I have NEVER felt such pressure. I would say "encouraged" yes, but never, ever thought I had to do that. I think encouragement to donate is a good thing because everyone gets busy & forgets---so we need someone to stay on us and set deadlines & challenges. That is just part of the game. So, if people did feel pressure I think I can safely say that it was not intended in any way. :wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am game for what ever everyone comes up with. I have not been on as much as I am fighting some medical issues but am working on getting back online.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry too that it was not a totally positive experience for all.
I guess all we can do is to take this knowledge and use it improve on the next rescue raffle.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Walter, I think you did bring some fun and a little excitement into it with your ideas and just look at how much we raised! This was my first year of being directly involved and I have to say I felt no pressure at all, it actually made me feel closer to all of you and seeing "who won what" was SO much fun!!!

Marie, I have to be honest, I don't understand why anyone would feel obligated to donate prizes, especially multiple times, and I would never assume that meant that they didn't care. Rescue donations aren't made public that I'm aware of, so I really don't understand where the pressure is coming from? 

I know it was a crazy amount of work for Lynn keeping tabs on all the prizes, as there were so many generous souls, but it made for more people winning something too, and I thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the happy people


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> Walter, I think you did bring some fun and a little excitement into it with your ideas and just look at how much we raised! This was my first year of being directly involved and I have to say I felt no pressure at all, it actually made me feel closer to all of you and seeing "who won what" was SO much fun!!!
> 
> Marie, I have to be honest, I don't understand why anyone would feel obligated to donate prizes, especially multiple times, and I would never assume that meant that they didn't care. Rescue donations aren't made public that I'm aware of, so I really don't understand where the pressure is coming from?
> 
> I know it was a crazy amount of work for Lynn keeping tabs on all the prizes, as there were so many generous souls, but it made for more people winning something too, and I thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the happy people


I have been feeling really bad that I was honest with what some past members shared with me. Unfortunately, nobody will speak up. And, I regret that I took it upon myself to try and explain it. 

Of course, nobody puts a gun in someone's back to pressure them to donate. But, I can understand if some members feel they are not able to make more than one donation ... and, then feel bad if others post that they have made multiple donations. 

The SM Rescue Raffle has my blessings ... 100%. And, of course, I will be making donations. 

I apologize once more for apparently making a big deal of it. I do feel bad about it. I think I just need a break from everything at the moment ... I can't seem to express myself very well.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

Please, you should bring these things up. It is important that everyone has a voice, even those who are reluctant to speak. Please don't regret bringing it up, you are bringing up a really important point and we all need to be mindful of the diversity of experiences that people had and find a way to make it more inclusive and make sure everyone is comfortable. It is important that we approach things as a community, because it is the community that is best suited to support the rescues; we each make a difference in our own ways, and it is all of us together that can make lives better for dogs in need.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> Please, you should bring these things up. It is important that everyone has a voice, even those who are reluctant to speak. Please don't regret bringing it up, you are bringing up a really important point and we all need to be mindful of the diversity of experiences that people had and find a way to make it more inclusive and make sure everyone is comfortable. It is important that we approach things as a community, because it is the community that is best suited to support the rescues; we each make a difference in our own ways, and it is all of us together that can make lives better for dogs in need.


:ThankYou::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well said, Walter. And yes, Marie, you should never feel bad about bringing things up. I have never felt pressure and in fact what I often do for donations is squirrel some things away throughout the year that are on sale. My bottom line, especially now that I'm a foster, is that whatever can be done to raise money for rescues and shelters is all good. They need the funds desperately as I now know first hand. There are all ways in which we help rescue or local shelters - foster, adoption, transport, monetary and prize donations, volunteering, etc. There is no right or wrong. I'm sorry that members felt pressure, but I'm not even sure where that feeling comes from or who would apply pressure.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

FYI...I let Lynn know through PM that I can run it, but I won't be able to start until at this weekend at the earliest. I'm in the midst of trying to complete a work project this week. Although I work full-time, I think I could swing it--especially with availability on weekends!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't feel bad Marie, I have the same problem putting things just right most of the time.

I truly don't believe anyone on here would want members to feel bad for not being able to donate prizes or especially multiple prizes. Can you even imagine what running the raffle would be like if EVERYONE donated..it would be impossible!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I have been feeling really bad that I was honest with what some past members shared with me. Unfortunately, nobody will speak up. And, I regret that I took it upon myself to try and explain it.
> 
> Of course, nobody puts a gun in someone's back to pressure them to donate. But, I can understand if some members feel they are not able to make more than one donation ... and, then feel bad if others post that they have made multiple donations.
> 
> ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Well said Walter!!!



wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> Please, you should bring these things up. It is important that everyone has a voice, even those who are reluctant to speak. Please don't regret bringing it up, you are bringing up a really important point and we all need to be mindful of the diversity of experiences that people had and find a way to make it more inclusive and make sure everyone is comfortable. It is important that we approach things as a community, because it is the community that is best suited to support the rescues; we each make a difference in our own ways, and it is all of us together that can make lives better for dogs in need.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That's awsome Kim! I'm so happy we can still do this for the Rescues!!!



kd1212 said:


> FYI...I let Lynn know through PM that I can run it, but I won't be able to start until at this weekend at the earliest. I'm in the midst of trying to complete a work project this week. Although I work full-time, I think I could swing it--especially with availability on weekends!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - that would b great. If you need some help, let me know.



kd1212 said:


> FYI...I let Lynn know through PM that I can run it, but I won't be able to start until at this weekend at the earliest. I'm in the midst of trying to complete a work project this week. Although I work full-time, I think I could swing it--especially with availability on weekends!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Kim - that would b great. If you need some help, let me know.


Thanks Marie--will do!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


edelweiss said:


> Marie, I am sorry some people "felt pressured to donate" but I do not fully understand it. I have been here a while & I have NEVER felt such pressure. I would say "encouraged" yes, but never, ever thought I had to do that. I think encouragement to donate is a good thing because everyone gets busy & forgets---so we need someone to stay on us and set deadlines & challenges. That is just part of the game. So, if people did feel pressure I think I can safely say that it was not intended in any way. :wub::wub:


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I to have been MIA with my postings. I look forward to the rescue raffle and secret santa every year. If there is anything I can do to help please feel free to call on me.


----------

